# WHy didn't someone warn me?



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I went to Academy to hold the Ruger American 1 last time before I bought it. They had maybe 20 pistols and no ammo. I was like wow. I told the wife let's go to Cabela's, same thing. I did pick up a few boxes of 308 just cause. 

You do know what this means don't you?????

After the election all of these weapons will be on the used market cheap!!!!!!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Unless Biden wins.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

April of this year, more guns were sold in one month than any other since records began to be kept. I can't remember the number, but it was more than a million.
May was a little behind.

Edited to add: I just googled it, there were 1,797,910 sold in April 2020


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

modfan said:


> I went to Academy to hold the Ruger American 1 last time before I bought it. They had maybe 20 pistols and no ammo. I was like wow. I told the wife let's go to Cabela's, same thing. I did pick up a few boxes of 308 just cause.
> 
> You do know what this means don't you?????
> 
> After the election all of these weapons will be on the used market cheap!!!!!!


Like all the cheap generators after Y2K didnt pan out?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Like all the cheap generators after Y2K didnt pan out?


That was my plan... pick up an unused genny March or April of 2000 for dirt cheap. Never happened.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Unless Biden wins.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Unless Biden wins.


 That was good. And true.
As for weapons being for sale cheap. Don't bet on it. Good firearms hold value over the long term. if you jumping into firearms to flip them and make a buck, I hope your lose your tail. If your buying to insure you have what you need. Hang on to it and you lost nothing. Buy when you. Remember how fast some states shut down all FFL for awhile? Nothing stopping them for doing it again. Bubba why aint you got a gun? Ah man I was waiting on a deal you know. Then there was nothing left for me. Some thing you don't play the market with sell high buy low. You keep what you have and add to it as needed over time. Cost averaging.
The only firearms I would buy used would be ones no longer manufactured new that I truly wanted.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> The only firearms I would buy used would be ones no longer manufactured new that I truly wanted.


More than half of my firearms were bought used.
But, then, they were wood and steel made by respected American manufacturers. Colt, S&W, Remington, Marlin, Ruger.

As far as used guns being available cheap, those panic buyers probably didn't know a lot about weapons, and even less about selling them.
They will go to either the local gun store, or pawn shop, and THEY will buy them cheap. And then mark them up to full price and pocket the difference.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Unless Biden wins.


Biden has no chance of winning. He will not get Bernie voters and he alienated a good chunk of blacks. Even with fraud, he has no chance.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Biden has no chance of winning. He will not get Bernie voters and he alienated a good chunk of blacks. Even with fraud, he has no chance.


This will be a brokered convention. I suspect the reason they pushed the convention back is to bring in a surprise so the GOP has less time to debate and show them for what they are.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Biden has no chance of winning. He will not get Bernie voters and he alienated a good chunk of blacks. Even with fraud, he has no chance.


Bernie for VP with a deal Biden will resign in 3 months. Bernie will run things behind the door for the first 3 months.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> View attachment 106401


Yep, you are correct. Have to give them some hope now and then. Otherwise they may get a real candidate before it's to late.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Bernie for VP with a deal Biden will resign in 3 months. Bernie will run things behind the door for the first 3 months.


The DNC has went out of their way in 2016 and 2019/2020 to get rid of Bernie. They want nothing to do with him.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RedLion said:


> The DNC has went out of their way in 2016 and 2019/2020 to get rid of Bernie. They want nothing to do with him.


The DNC would love nothing more than to usher in socialism. Back then they wanted to be subtle about it and Bernie was in your face with it. Now he is nearly leftist mainstream. But, he burned a lot of bridges so, who knows?

Take a look at what's going on now. Does this seem subtle? I think part of who they bring in will depend on how Newsom, Inslee, Whitmer and Coumo implement socialistic policies in their states and how it plays out. That may well set the tone for the election. June and July responses in those state, IMHO, will help decide who will get the actual nomination. Besides that, Sleepy Joe as shot himself in the foot twice now. He's done.

Right now I believe the field is still wide open. Maybe not though. Most politicians are 3-4 steps ahead in planning for most things. Kinda make you wonder if they run computer simulations or not.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> The DNC has went out of their way in 2016 and 2019/2020 to get rid of Bernie. They want nothing to do with him.


I am sure you know I was being a smart... They have a plan we will see it unfold.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

inceptor said:


> This will be a brokered convention. I suspect the reason they pushed the convention back is to bring in a surprise so the GOP has less time to debate and show them for what they are.


If that's the case, then It explains why Trump is attacking Biden's mental capacity, He wants the Dems to show their cards NOW rather than Later
so they have the time to counter. I don't have all the intel that the GOP Might have, so I don't know what the best strategy will be.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Demitri.14 said:


> If that's the case, then It explains why Trump is attacking Biden's mental capacity, He wants the Dems to show their cards NOW rather than Later
> so they have the time to counter. I don't have all the intel that the GOP Might have, so I don't know what the best strategy will be.


Biden has always had hoof in mouth disease. Always. It wasn't until a couple of days ago that Biden made this gaff. Even the liberals are pissed at him for saying this.



> WASHINGTON - Former Vice President Joe Biden on Friday defended his record of helping African Americans and advancing civil rights and voting rights, before ending an interview by telling a black radio host that if he can't decide whether to vote for Biden or Trump, then he "ain't black."


https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/22/bid...ave-trouble-deciding-between-me-or-trump.html

Biden is also going down at some point for his Ukraine deal. He even bragged about it on national TV. I've heard that Ukraine is filing charges against him and Hunter. I've not dug into this yet so I can't give you facts.

I'm not part of the elite so I have no idea what's going on behind the scenes. For decades these things have been decided in backroom deals. They have been working on this for a long time I suspect. Did you notice that when Bernie dropped out he would not release his delegates? There is a reason for that. Biden doesn't have the delegate count to be the automatic nominee when the convention starts. If he can't get the required 1991 delegates in the first convention vote, all bets are off and it goes to a brokered convention.

This is public and has to remain a public show in order to make it seem fair. Bernie exposed some of the hypocrisy after the last convention. TPTB had decided that the beast would be the nominee and the polls said she couldn't loose. OOPS!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> That was my plan... pick up an unused genny March or April of 2000 for dirt cheap. Never happened.


Shows what I know I guess. Thanks for the heads up Thought I heard about some deals around here but musta been coffee shop talk. Recall chatting with an oil man from Houston back in the 80s at the bottom of the oil slump. After he got his ticket I pointed at some good looking drillng equipment for sale in an adjacent pasture and advised the guy from my prespecive as a small town Texas patcher child who had rode out a slump or two.. you could buy that stuff for a a quarter on the dollar and be ready rip next time. He say I dont thought of that and bought somesimilar stuff a year ago and now its worth 12 cents. I shut up lol.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

NY governor Cuomo will be the nominee.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> NY governor Cuomo will be the nominee.


Yup, right now he is my best guess. Look at all the press he has been getting.


----------



## Butler Ford (Mar 5, 2015)

inceptor said:


> This will be a brokered convention. I suspect the reason they pushed the convention back is to bring in a surprise so the GOP has less time to debate and show them for what they are.


Hillary again


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Biden has no chance of winning. He will not get Bernie voters and he alienated a good chunk of blacks. Even with fraud, he has no chance.


Why? You ain't black if you don't vote democrat....I guess they'll be an uptick in darker skinned white dudes and White africanized citizens next year....


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Does Biden ever think before he speaks?!? My sister and I talked about the age issue, no matter what side you're on, left or right these guys are past their prime.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Butler Ford said:


> Hillary again


:vs_laugh: Naw, I think even THEY are tired of listening to her.


----------

